# Evolution of plan



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,

As with everything, evolution can't be held up. Repeat measurements and track radii forced some changes and new ideas led to more. The space used by the layout has increased:










I have decided to add a shadow station below the main layout:










I changed the plan to complete the dog bone and have a minimum of 4 foot radii on all sections:










The 3D view shows the main level with turntable, harbor and ferry, the mid mining level and the small upper logging level: 











I like this concept much better, but I'm sure additional changes will come.

Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom

I have edited your above posted reply because three of the included images exceeded the maximum width rule of 800 pixels in width.

Forum Rules and Guidelines - 3.0 - Photos:[/b]

_3.1 - All photos or images posted to these forums are limited to 800 pixels in width._


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again with a few new ideas.
In the train yard I wish to build a transfer table. These are not as common in the USA, but were and are used. In the harbor area a mobile crane, a small train ferry, a mining area in the mid-level and a logging area in the upper level. 










3-D










Until the next idea, have a great day,

TOM


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I really don't like the coal mine trackage cutting across the spurs, I don't see how that could function in real operations, it would be really restrictive. Why no raise the coal mine track up and over both the lower and upper spur and raise up the mine structure? That will allow unrestricted use of all the spurs and you could use both sides of that mine structure.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Also if you are going to enclose one of the switches in a tunnel make sure you have easy access to the turnout either with a lift out section or from under the layout, because that guaranteed is where you trains will stall. Can you move the tunnel head to expose that turnout? it will make your life much easier in the long run.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input. 
The idea with the mine is to have small turntables at the crossing of the spurs in order to either unload them to the oar bunker or turn them toward the spur to assemble to a train. 
The only hidden switch is the one that will lead to the lower shadow yard. I will have access from the "river" but also to the left. In the first picture of the original post the plan is rotated 90 degrees. The table will not reach the outside wall and there are access openings. 

TOM


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

It is an interesting plan...but I see a lot of 'reach' issues. I've redesigned my layout twice to minimize reach issues and I'm still not thrilled. 

I believe the same is true of Vic. 

I'd give serious thought to working out a track plan which lets you easily reach *all* the track on the tables - no track more than 3.5 feet from an accesible edge.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Thinker, 
Appreciate your thoughts. I'm doing 4 foot radii, so the longest reach is just over 4 feet. I have long arms and the tables will be stable enough to climb on if necessary. I like the plan because it has a complete dogbone for reversing and a mainline oval. I loosened things up a little by removing tracks from the original plan. 
TOM


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 19 Apr 2013 05:15 PM 
It is an interesting plan...but I see a lot of 'reach' issues. I've redesigned my layout twice to minimize reach issues and I'm still not thrilled. 

I believe the same is true of Vic. 

I'd give serious thought to working out a track plan which lets you easily reach *all* the track on the tables - no track more than 3.5 feet from an accesible edge. 
In regards to 'reach', a big issue is how high is the layout, my own layout is 40" high so keeping reach to a minimum is a big issue least I break out the step ladder. If I recall Tom did you say your layout is much closer to the ground? I remember you saying you could step onto the layout if needed so I am assuming its more like 18"-24" high or so. The ability to, like an outdoor layout, step into the layout to take care of things, does negate most of the 'reach' issues associated with more traditional raised layouts like mine or T's.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I like that you have a continous run plus plenty of chances for switching operations. You do have a lot of track in a tight area and sometimes less can actually feel like more. It is nice to have your train disappear along its route. It kinda adds to the mystery. 
I really like your idea for the transfer table, you are right that you don't see too many of those in America. The cog railway in NH at Mount Washington has one and it is neat.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here we go again! 
Due to the slant in the ceiling (roof) on the left side of the room, reaching three levels would be tight and the logging area would be cramped and low.
I started with the idea of mirroring the layout and one thing led to another.
The new plan looks somewhat overloaded with track:










until you see the 3D representations:











The second level becomes the logging area (still flexible as to what machines etc. will be there).
The third level is reached via switch back in the logging area and becomes the mining area:










Thankful for any critic, ideas or recommendations 

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,
After the post I realized that the left reversal loop wouldn't work, so I changed the plan slightly:










Another 3D view:










TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi! Another update,

The newest version showing the main layout.
The first level at about 30 inches, 18 inches above shadow station.
2nd level 10 inches higher
and the 3rd 10 inches more = top level about 50 inches over floor level.
Brown bars on the left represent 5 foot high roof supports.










Shadow station rough plan. This level should be about one foot high:










Layout projected in room:











3D views give a better impression:

South-east view of shadow station:











North-east view of main layout:










South-east view of main layout:












North-west view of main layout:












South-west view of main layout:













Open to ideas and recommendations.
Have a great day

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

And the beat goes on.

Small change in the "river" to allow better table axcess,
Steam ferry somewhat larger.
Transfer table enlarged to 36 x 40 inches to accommodate K-27.
Water and coaling at transfer table and industrial area (along main line).












3D pictures with "river" added:











Lower tressel is part of the circumferential spiral that leads from main level at 28 inches to the floor (3% grade)













































Have a great day

TOM


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Unless you are running batteries, wiring it should be real "fun."


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

I plan on using Lenz DCC and mainly Loksound decoders. Switches will also be controlled with the Lenz. The shadow station is on the floor with any wiring (power feeds and switches) surface mounted. For the most part the tables a 28 inches high )enough room since I'm not heavy. 
I will be using a computer attached to the Lenz and I have a program that should let me use an iPhone as controller. 
TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi again,

I hope to have the room ready for some bench work some time this week.
A little tweaking of the plan to allow better shunting and driving: 

















































Can't wait,

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay. Here we go again.
I have decided to change the shadow station to the right side in order to have better access to the layout on the left where the ceiling slopes more:










Here the 3D view (again this is floor level):










The layout itself has also evolved. I've decided on a sawmill instead of the rail ferry (for now), an oil depot and a small turntable for diesel engines. The logging area has been narrowed as well:










Here some 3D views:
West:









East:










North:










South:










Things always go slower than you expect. We are in the process of putting down the 1/4 inch plywood on the floor. Hopefully track laying of the shadow station will start soon.

Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Not again!

More revisions. I found a way to add in the train nferry. We'll see if these things work in real time.










And the 3D views: 











































Any recommendations appreciated,

TOM


----------

